# Valve updates Portal with incredibly cryptic messages, announce Portal 2



## fogbat (Mar 2, 2010)

> At first glance, the new radios appeared to be the same that otherwise normally existed inside the game, which simply chirped out a samba version of the game's iconic end-theme song. Only later was it discovered that these new radios each contain a hidden audio file that's transmitted when you carry them to one particular point in each of the game's levels.
> 
> Thanks to the Steam forum's overeager detectives, we've already learned that the most perplexing of these pirate transmissions are in fact SSTV encoded photographs -- the same used by shortwave operators to transmit images over the air.



http://www.boingboing.net/2010/03/01/not-a-lie-valve-upda.html


----------



## Crispy (Mar 2, 2010)

They decoded the images and found blurry pictures of numbers and letters, which made an M5 hash, which resolved to a landline phone number, which turned out to be a BBS with an obscure terminal mode, which was figured out then you need USER: BACKUP PASS: BACKUP and it gives you a random one of these messages:


----------



## fogbat (Mar 2, 2010)

Obvious, when you think about it...


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 2, 2010)

Here's the thread where they're working it out http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1168990


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 2, 2010)

Here's the thread where they decode the images http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1169218


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 2, 2010)

So, Portal 2 or HL2 Episode 3?


----------



## debaser (Mar 2, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> So, Portal 2 or HL2 Episode 3?



Or a melding of both? Or.. really Episode 3 with a portal gun.

Wasn't an apature boat (or something can't quite recall it was far too long ago) alluded to at the end of episode 2?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 2, 2010)

The _Borealis_ - it was planned for the original Half-Life 2 (if you haven't read _Raising The Bar_, do so - it's on torrents) and yes, it's in the episodes - Judith makes a transmission from it in EP1 and then it's actually shown and named in EP2


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 2, 2010)

Can somebody explain what this is please?


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 2, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Can somebody explain what this is please?



It seems an update has been made to the computer game 'Portal' that is actually an 'easter egg' that reveals details about.... something. Not sure yet.
All the stuff above is people decoding the hidden messages that have been included in this update.


----------



## debaser (Mar 3, 2010)

Valve are certainly not pissing about at the moment, not only have they just applied another update to portal (with a rumored secret map) they've also started up another mystery marketing campiagn this one hinting at steam for macs.


----------



## toggy (Mar 3, 2010)

Steam is reportedly coming to the MAC


----------



## Crispy (Mar 3, 2010)

today's Portal update changes the ending

http://www.xfire.com/video/2393cf/

SPOILER SPOILER SPOILER!
DO NOT VIEW IF YOU HAVE NOT PLAYED PORTAL!!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 3, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> It seems an update has been made to the computer game 'Portal' that is actually an 'easter egg' that reveals details about.... something. Not sure yet.
> All the stuff above is people decoding the hidden messages that have been included in this update.



I don't really know about the game but I absolutely love the idea of this. I have always loved easter eggs in games, this one seems particularly fascinating.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 4, 2010)

Crispy said:


> today's Portal update changes the ending
> 
> http://www.xfire.com/video/2393cf/
> 
> ...



I was considering giving it another play through the other day. Its good fun.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 4, 2010)

Before all this happened I picked up The Orange Box for £12. So I've been playing through HL2 again (never did finish it) and will also play episode 1 and 2 which I haven't played before. I'm very excited about all this.


----------



## bmd (Mar 4, 2010)

Episode 3 is out soon.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 4, 2010)

In this thread they've found that the photos encoded as SSTV have come from a flickr stream from Adam Foster who now works at valve who apparently has a penchant for this sort of treasure hunt style thingy.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 4, 2010)

I never did play Minerva

But if Steam/HL2 comes to mac as seems likely, I shortly will!


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 5, 2010)

There's a progress bar on the BBS which is reckoned to finish at around 6pm today (gmt).
Wonder what'll happen then.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 5, 2010)

Progress bar is now finished and logging into the BBS now serves up a QBasic program called Aperture Image Format


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 5, 2010)

And they've announced Portal 2 http://store.steampowered.com/news/3559/ - That announcement contains a new login for the BBS


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## fen_boy (Mar 5, 2010)

Apparently that QBasic program loads a file (not sure about this) and when it's run it produces this






Not sure if this bit is true.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 5, 2010)

Do you ever get the feeling that you're talking to yourself?


----------



## Sunray (Mar 5, 2010)

Can Valve stop pissing about at the edges and release Half Life 2 : Episode 3.

6 years since HL2 ffs.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't think Portal 2 is pissing about at the edges. Portal was awesome. 
I think the treasure hunt is over now - that last image I posted is genuine.
What an excellent way to make a game announcement though... brilliant.

I might have some cake to celebrate.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 6, 2010)

I wish valve games came more regularly. But then valve are in a unique position compared to other developers and can take as long as they like damn them!


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 6, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> Do you ever get the feeling that you're talking to yourself?



Of course not, [insert name of subject here]. You must be the envy of [insert name of subject's hometown here]!


----------



## bhamgeezer (Mar 6, 2010)

Can't fucking wait for Portal 2, fucking loved Portalrelude, if anyone hasn't played this yet play it, I hoping it will be better


----------



## debaser (Mar 6, 2010)

It's (possibly) co-op!!

RPS Article


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 6, 2010)

Another image, weirdly from Christian Science Monitor, but I've seen it elsewhere, seems to show a portal taking you from inside a pristine Aperture Science Labs to an overgrown, possibly future(?) version.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 6, 2010)

I missed the last image from the treasure hunt thingy.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 6, 2010)

I thought this was going to be about enormaous Canadian pensisis


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 6, 2010)

*Valve updates Portal with incredibly cryptic messages*

Er...?

Anyway yeah bring on ep3, Portal us shite!


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 6, 2010)

Hmmm, i've got portal but haven't played it yet. Perhaps the time has come...


----------



## revol68 (Mar 6, 2010)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Hmmm, i've got portal but haven't played it yet. Perhaps the time has come...



me too, got it with the Orange Box and never got round to playing it, my housemate completed it though, which was odd as he never normally plays single player games let alone complete them.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 6, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Er...?
> 
> Anyway yeah bring on ep3, Portal us shite!



I knew you were going to say that... you complete freak.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 6, 2010)

revol68 said:


> me too, got it with the Orange Box and never got round to playing it, my housemate completed it though, which was odd as he never normally plays single player games let alone complete them.



It's very short.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm hoping that EP3 contains the technology from LfD2 and Portal and an update to the Source engine to make one of the best games ever created.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 8, 2010)

Maybe we'll even see Gordon's legs


----------



## Crispy (Mar 8, 2010)

Game Informer has an extensive preview:

http://zeiya.imgur.com/portal_2/m2XfS

Contains all sorts of story/setting/gameplay spoilers, so don't read it if you want to keep yourself fresh.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 8, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Game Informer has an extensive preview:
> 
> http://zeiya.imgur.com/portal_2/m2XfS
> 
> Contains all sorts of story/setting/gameplay spoilers, so don't read it if you want to keep yourself fresh.



I only got around to playing Portal over the weekend, all this new stuff for Portal 2 looks _awesome_


----------



## Mooncat (Mar 10, 2010)

You can use the Aperture Science Handheld Portal Device in Half Life 2 already 






http://www.primotechnology.com/2007/10/17/half-life-2-portal/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 10, 2010)

fen_boy said:
			
		

> I knew you were going to say that... you complete freak.



Hey I know what my fans want.


----------



## debaser (Jun 2, 2010)

> Dear Subject Name Here,
> 
> Aperture Science is pleased to inform you that we have partnered with Valve to announce the gala CANCELLATION of the June 14 Portal 2 event at the Regal Theater. The event will be replaced by a surprise. And even though the cancellation of the event certainly counts as a surprise, we are pleased to further announce that the cancellation of the event is not THE surprise. However, per International treaties regarding the definition of the word “surprise”, of which both Aperture Science and Valve are signatories, the time, date and content of the actual surprise will only become available as you experience the surprise.
> 
> ...



Oo

Bets on episode 3 as apature's linked?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 2, 2010)

I fuckin love Valve's writing


----------



## debaser (Jun 2, 2010)

Rumors are its actually going to be this DOTA game as they've had the original creator working on something for a little while now..

even a slight suggestion of counter strike 2 which was talked about last year.

god I love valve.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 2, 2010)

Would be mad if it was a full blown Half Life 3...


----------



## grit (Jun 3, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Would be mad if it was a full blown Half Life 3...



Thats kinda what I expect/hope.


----------



## al (Jun 16, 2010)

trailer...

http://kotaku.com/5564435/portal-2-trailer-the-bitch-is-back


----------



## Sunray (Jun 16, 2010)

How far away! 

2011!


----------



## debaser (Jun 16, 2010)

the big surprise was that its going to be on the ps3 as well.. what a waste of a surprise :/


----------



## Crispy (Jun 16, 2010)

you monster


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 16, 2010)




----------

